# Chinese clen - looks the part but...



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

... I'm munched 120mcg today in one dose and I may have had a slight hand tremble (maybe placebo) what's the deal.

Based on the pics and descriptions I see these don't seem to be fake but no real sides.

Any ideas? I'm 76kg. 13 ish % bf.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Scottyuk said:


> ... I'm munched 120mcg today in one dose and I may have had a slight hand tremble (maybe placebo) what's the deal.
> 
> Based on the pics and descriptions I see these don't seem to be fake but no real sides.
> 
> Any ideas? I'm 76kg. 13 ish % bf.


A very very very very large batch seems to be very very very underdosed. It's ****ing everywhere atm mate don't touch with a barge pole. Thanks k fully I just got my hands in some pharma clen, gonna lay off the rohm lipid for a bit, it's a Lil bit too much if you wanna continue day to day activities lol


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> A very very very very large batch seems to be very very very underdosed. It's ****ing everywhere atm mate don't touch with a barge pole. Thanks k fully I just got my hands in some pharma clen, gonna lay off the rohm lipid for a bit, it's a Lil bit too much if you wanna continue day to day activities lol


Great. It's the only tub I got. You reckon I can just keeping upping the dose till I'm a human dildo?

Don't think I can source more. This was more of a chance encounter.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

with all the great "research chemical" sites out there selling hq clen that's legit, not sure why you went for some chinese clen.


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

agentmrbean said:


> with all the great "research chemical" sites out there selling hq clen that's legit, not sure why you went for some chinese clen.


I have heard very good reviews about Yuansan clen. A lot of people use it.


----------



## davesurf20 (Oct 13, 2012)

I bought 2 bottles of Yansuan last month, they were supposed to be 100 in a bottle, and were only 50.

The seller sent me another 2 bottles gratis.

The only thing I got from it was abdominal cramps at 160mg. It all went in the bin :-(


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Just been using the Chinese Clen and it's sh1te. Upto 240mcg and nothing. No shakes, no sides, nothing. Got some AP on the way.


----------



## Last one (Mar 16, 2014)

Have used indian clen (alpha) neat ****


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

Scottyuk said:


> I have heard very good reviews about Yuansan clen. A lot of people use it.


well, you posted the thread - what do u think now


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

I'm using .75ml of rhom thermo lipid per day and that's only 45mcg of clen and I'm shaking like a sh!ting dog!


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm jealous of all you shakers. Going to try a new source will post an update next week hopefully.


----------



## wat_is_this (Jun 26, 2013)

Scottyuk said:


> I'm jealous of *all you shakers*.


Haha!

Don't worry I had some **** chinese clen and also went up to 240mg and got nout.

Trying some dhacks right now, meant to be the bees knees, will update in a couple days!


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

wat_is_this said:


> Haha!
> 
> Don't worry I had some **** chinese clen and also went up to 240mg and got nout.
> 
> Trying some dhacks right now, meant to be the bees knees, will update in a couple days!


Yup. 240mcg today for me too. Very minor tremors. Legs tingle a bit.


----------



## wat_is_this (Jun 26, 2013)

wat_is_this said:


> Haha!
> 
> Trying some dhacks right now, meant to be the bees knees, will update in a couple days!


Definitely getting sides from 80 mg/day. A bit shaky and cramping up quite a lot. Got some L-Taurine getting delivered in the mail to help with cramps.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

i had chinese clen last year was good. Got Zion Labs currently... there G2G


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if the green on the tub is light green it is fake


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Not been great for a month or 2, I got some alpha pharma clen and at 80mcg I'm shaking like a sh1tting whippet!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

D hacks Clen are very good ,I struggled on 40 mcg .. The plan was two weeks on / off but ended up on two days on / off till I got used to them


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> if the green on the tub is light green it is fake


I'll have a look. Thanks mate


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

I have some i got last year. Using them at the moment and im skaing like a leaf on 80mcg a day.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

I just started WC Clen and getting shakes at 100mcg.


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

It's light green!


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Ive got some here with the light green on the tub, absolutely ****e compared to what it was last time i used it.


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

Jon.B said:


> Ive got some here with the light green on the tub, absolutely ****e compared to what it was last time i used it.


How much are you dosing to feel the effects?


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Scottyuk said:


> How much are you dosing to feel the effects?


Ive been up to 160mcg with hardly any side effects. I tried the sopharma clen last year and i was rattling at 120mcg. Ive lost weight but in a 500 cal defecit anyway.


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

Jon.B said:


> Ive been up to 160mcg with hardly any side effects. I tried the sopharma clen last year and i was rattling at 120mcg. Ive lost weight but in a 500 cal defecit anyway.


I ate 6 before training this morning then 2 more after. Minor shakes. Got some new Liquid stuff coming. Will let you know how that is mate.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

The chinese clen is garbage now, has been for a while.

The d hacks stuff which is dosed at the same strength of 40mcg is streets ahead of it.

People around here that ahve been gubbing 8 and 9 chinese are shaking like mad on a couple of the d hacks.

If anyone still thinks the chinese are ok, they really need to try another brand.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

AP on 80mcg made me shake like fvck


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Right so been upto 7 tabs (280mcg) of the Chinese with no shakes, no nothing.

Popped one Alpha Pharma 40mcg tab at 4pm and was shaking like a sh1tting dog. Unfortunately I had a meeting at 5pm and my colleagues noticed I was shaky. I blamed it on not having eaten for a while.

AP Clen rocks!


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Using the AP clen at the minute, agree it is top stuff.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dead lee said:


> D hacks Clen are very good ,I struggled on 40 mcg .. The plan was two weeks on / off but ended up on two days on / off till I got used to them


so you was never off them then?



Scottyuk said:


> It's light green!


then it is fake, throw them away


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> so you was never off them then?
> 
> then it is fake, throw them away


Yeah pretty much, I ended up just using them am pre training & fasted cardio to get my heart rate up 4-5 days a week, increasing the dose I got about 4 weeks out of it and finished at 200mcg last few days.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

200mcg jesus they where either weak or your receptors where blown mate........imo 120mcg should be the highest dose


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> 200mcg jesus they where either weak or your receptors where blown mate........imo 120mcg should be the highest dose


No they weren't weak , I was taking them Monday to fri with weekends off last two days thurs and fri was 200mcg just to push it as I knew I was starting a cycle on Sunday


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Fvck 200mcg of DHacks clen! I'm barely getting used to 80mcg and I've been running them for 6 weeks (2w on/2w off)


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

robdobbie said:


> Fvck 200mcg of DHacks clen! I'm barely getting used to 80mcg and I've been running them for 6 weeks (2w on/2w off)


On the assumption that your diet is good, how are the results mate?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Scottyuk said:


> On the assumption that your diet is good, how are the results mate?


I lose 0.5kg a week off them and about 0.75-1kg on them, worth the money


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

robdobbie said:


> I lose 0.5kg a week off them and about 0.75-1kg on them, worth the money


Very nice thumb:


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Fvck 200mcg of DHacks clen! I'm barely getting used to 80mcg and I've been running them for 6 weeks (2w on/2w off)


Your receptors get saturated after weeks on there was a huge difference in effect from start to finish


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

to upregulate....

should I take 2 weeks off free of anything - or take 2 weeks o ketotifen and then go on clen (no ec)? Last time I took clen, no effects, I was majorly down regulated.


----------

